# Humping has started



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

So pippin at 9 weeks humped my pillow..... So. Humping phase is here what do I do ( my first male dog):help:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, Good Luck with that!! Were at 8 months with no humping! LMBO!!!

Sorry, I have no advice since I have no experience!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh did that briefly at that age too, then he stopped and hasn't done it since- and he's 15 mos now.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

So glad that hasn't been an issue with my boys. I wish I had some advice for you. Not sure if you should allow it or not. Hopefully someone will be along shortly to advise you!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My guy has done it since 8 weeks.... 16 weeks now and still does it! I'm the one he is bonded to and he only does it to me and only if I leave the room and close the door so he can't follow me and then as soon as i reemerge.... HUMP! lol I just ignore him, walk the other way away from him so he cant do it... I don't see a reason to make a big deal about it at this age, they have no clue what there are doing it for this young...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would make him stop-- get his attention with a toy or something. Like I said, Stosh just tried it out a few times when he was little and hasn't done it again


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

It is actually a dominance thing, that is why you see young puppies humping each other, to move up in the pack, even at a young age.
I would definitely stop your puppy from doing this, even at this young age. Every time he humps you , he is trying to asert his dominance.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> It is actually a dominance thing, that is why you see young puppies humping each other, to move up in the pack, even at a young age.
> I would definitely stop your puppy from doing this, even at this young age. Every time he humps you , he is trying to asert his dominance.


.

So far he has only humped my pillow if he humps ,e I will DEFFINATLY stop him


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock just entered the humping phase too... Yay.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Glock just entered the humping phase too... Yay.


Yay we can have a club cam call it owners of little humpers lol I really hope I can stop this quickly as he is my SDIT so as lo g as I stop ot in 2 years we will be ok


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Humping objects like pillows usually has nothing to do with dominance or sex drive... it's probably just pain excitement/energy. My Nova is a "happy humper" and when he gets anxious or excited, he will go straight to the dog bed and start humping away. I have taught him a "no humping!" command and as soon as I say the words, he stops humping.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie humps his dog bed when he really really wants to do something, like chase the vacuum and I won't let him. He will drag the bed to wherever I am an hump it. It's like he's taking out his frustration on the dog bed. He doesn't try and hump anything else, and he only does it once in a great while now. He's 15 months. He's also intact, but I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My female found her ..... well you know... at 4 months. At 21 months she has yet to stop finding it. oh my, the scratches in the carpet ..... are fortunately easy to vacuum out


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

All you have to do is tell your boy to stop it if he starts humping something. If you stop him and redirect to a toy or something, every time you see him try to hump, he will eventually stop trying to do it.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

My female has tried to hump my leg twice. I put a quick end to that.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I have three of them that have started humping each other. The female is 2, the other two are males and are 4 and 2. Not sure what started it.. new moon maybe?:laugh: Even the female humps the males. Never thought I'd see that. What is the reason for it? They're all fixed. Is it a dominate issue?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Humping objects like pillows usually has nothing to do with dominance or sex drive... it's probably just pain excitement/energy. My Nova is a "happy humper" and when he gets anxious or excited, he will go straight to the dog bed and start humping away. I have taught him a "no humping!" command and as soon as I say the words, he stops humping.


Funny... Harley just started this today (must be a full moon) and he only humps his bed when he gets frustrated or tired?! I made him stop.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe has been humping our lab since was around 6 moths, but for her it is a dominant thing and she is lucky Henry shares his throne with her,lol I just give the off command and she flie right back off of him. She mostly does it when they are playing or when I am loving on him and not her, but do nip it in the butt now it's kinda a socially unacceptable habit,lol


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

I just experienced this last night for the first time... (9 week old male)
He was going at the pillow.... gentle baby cries also... It appeared to me that it was possibly pent up puppy energy...
Although I can tell already he has dominant tenancies with my other dogs.... just in the way he plays.
If he starts that with the other dogs I will stop him.

I've never experienced this with my 2 previous males...
although, My 11+ year old male will sometimes follow my 4 year old female around and try to bite her back and mount her...
She wants no part of that.. LOL ! 
I just tell him, NO humpty dump!. And he walks away rolling his eyes.


----------



## Lisa Rose (Jun 11, 2021)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Humping objects like pillows usually has nothing to do with dominance or sex drive... it's probably just pain excitement/energy. My Nova is a "happy humper" and when he gets anxious or excited, he will go straight to the dog bed and start humping away. I have taught him a "no humping!" command and as soon as I say the words, he stops humping.


Im glad you mentioned this tonight for the first time my 8 month old just started humping my pillow. But seems stressed she is also trying to eat it.. Im not sure why tonight she is acting stressed.. Vet put her on meds because of the fireworks happening all week but tonight its been calm... I did not use the meds but had them on hand in case. We ended up driving until i found a much quieter place for her and only s
Distant ones. She then fell asleep and i sat in my van with her and we waited it out lol im just glad it is somewhat normal. Its the very first time and she is at the end of her heat cycle. But she seems more stressed about something. Her entire heat time was pretty much normal and no humping. Glad its day 20 ugh. Cant wait to get her spayed lol


----------

